# Wedding present ideas?



## hissho (6 May 2008)

Hi all
got a wealthy friend whose only son will get married. i've been racking my head as what present i should buy...
it has to be of class and taste and uniqueness but not necessarily expensive. No big brands like LV, Chanel etc as they've already got too many...
my budget is not more than A$2000
any suggestions?

thanks a lot


----------



## marklar (6 May 2008)

hissho said:


> .
> it has to be of class and taste and uniqueness but not necessarily expensive.



Grab something from the local craft markets, can be cheap but as long as it's unique!  Spend the rest on yourself.

m.


----------



## numbercruncher (6 May 2008)

Salt and Pepper shakers theyll be reminded of you often 


None of my Dads mates spent 2k on me for a wedding gift, best I have words with them I thinks ....


----------



## wayneL (6 May 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> Salt and Pepper shakers theyll be reminded of you often
> 
> 
> None of my Dads mates spent 2k on me for a wedding gift, best I have words with them I thinks ....



We needed, toasters, irons, saucepans etc.

We got dozens of crystal glasses, silver serving trays and fancy stuff we never use. (It's still all in boxes 23 years later )

They might need something useful.


----------



## Macquack (6 May 2008)

hissho said:


> Hi all
> got a *wealthy friend *whose only son will get married. i've been racking my head as what present i should buy...
> it has to be of class and taste and uniqueness but not necessarily expensive. No big brands like LV, Chanel etc as they've already got too many...
> my budget is not more than A$2000
> ...




You meant a *wealthy client*, right. Save your money, clients dont last.
(maybe give him a discount off his next bill!).


----------



## wildkactus (7 May 2008)

the only presents i give now are gift cards & booze.
as most couples I know getting married have lived together for a while and have most things.

I find gift cards to a major retailer is the way to go.


----------



## hissho (13 May 2008)

Macquack said:


> You meant a *wealthy client*, right. Save your money, clients dont last.
> (maybe give him a discount off his next bill!).




no i meant a *wealthy friend*, not "*client*".


----------



## 2BAD4U (13 May 2008)

Ajax spray and wipe..... gets rid of all the thumb prints on my furniture


----------



## imajica (13 May 2008)

a bottle of grange hermitage
a 1oz gold bar with engraving
bottle of great grandfather port
I've got it! the perfect gift

http://www.shopsafe.com.au/merchants/redballoondays_com_au/sports_car.htm


----------



## Schmuckie (13 May 2008)

High-end French cookware like Le Crueset and a couple of classic cookbooks (not the food stylists' pipedream).  I'm still regularly using my Le Crueset many years later, and even inherited a 40-year-old roaster that I love.  Sign the cookbooks.


----------



## inyaface (5 March 2013)

I did a photobook signed by all friends....but that if they got time to do photos


----------



## sptrawler (5 March 2013)

Check out the Perth Mint website. They usually have a wedding set of coins at a reasonable price, it also has a plaque that can be engraved with the couples names etc.

Here you go http://www.perthmint.com.au/catalogue/2012-wedding-coin-collection.aspx


----------



## ROE (5 March 2013)

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/

Maybe this one, I am sure they wont have one of these 

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/inflatable-walk-on-water-ball


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2013)

His and Her copies of Catch-22 by Joseph Heller.

gg


----------

